# The Ultimate Hunting Decals!!!! CHECK IT OUT



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Everyone has seen those "family stickers" on the back of peoples cars. Check out the outdoorsman version! 

These decals are the work of a very serious outdoorsman, Troy Knoll. Troy leads a quality group of hunters know as Team Overkill... Based in Maryland they produce some of the best (and most realistic) hunting DVDs youll find and these new decals are the newest thing they offer, and boy are they sweet!

***all decals will be white vinyl outline only. The black in the provided image is just to show shape more clearly.

Decal options include:
-bowhunter with buck
-bow hunter
-male shed hunter
-female shed hunter
-waterfowl hunter (available soon)
-recurve hunter
-crossbow hunter
-gun hunter
-dead non-typical buck
-dead typical buck
-and the Team Overkill bowhunter with buck

Check out the link below to see the complete lineup of decals or to order some!!!
myoutdoorfamily.com


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Meet Team Overkill, check out their awesome sponsors, buy some top notch DVDs and much more at...
teamoverkill.net


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pretty awesome that they make those now!! Might have to pick me some up!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I likem'


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

be sure to check out their site guys! lots of great stuff on there!


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Scott...They actually do have the black background for now...they look great on tinted windows....They wanted to fall apart applying them as just an outline for being so thin


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Look cool.

Matt


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

You know you're a ******* when.....


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i like the stuff....maybe you guys should be a sponsor of AT as well?

oh, better not post up the pics of the stickers, someone might get offended (see thread LOL)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1577218

will be ordering some stuff later though. :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Like em.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Just showed my wife and she loved the downed deer.


----------

